# Persian: Get well soon!



## seitt

Greetings,

When someone is ill, what is the best way to wish him a speedy recovery?

In English: “Get well soon!”

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

اميدوارم هرچه زودتر خوب شوي
انشاالله هرچه زودتر خوب مي‌شي


----------



## seitt

Many thanks. What do you think of this one?

"خدا بد نکنه"

This is what my Iranian friends recommended. I'm sure it's very good Colloquial Persian, but I'm not sure if it’s a fitting translation.


----------



## searcher123

I have not heard it to now at all. The common form of it is خدا بد نده؟ that is completely different of 'get well soon'. خدا بد نده؟ means 'what was happened for you?'. Normally the sick before the answer will say: 'بد نبيني' or 'خدا كه بد نمي‌ده' and then [s]he will explain about his/her disease.


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, excellent.

Yes, of course it must have been خدا بد نده؟ that was said.


----------



## seitt

Hi again,

How do you say 'Get well soon!' when you want to use the formula "I wish you..."?

E.g. "I wish you a speedy recovery."


----------



## searcher123

Hi dear professor,

انشاالله كه/اميدوارم هرچه زودتر خوب بشي
انشاالله كه به زودي خوب مي‌شي


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - somehow I was expected you to you 'آرزو میکنم', but is that wrong?


----------



## Jervoltage

seitt said:


> Many thanks - somehow I was expected you to you 'آرزو میکنم', but is that wrong?



It actually sounds even better to me to use _*آرزو می کنم*_:
 آرزو می کنم هر چه زودتر خوب شی!ا​


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Many thanks - somehow I was expected you to you 'آرزو میکنم', but is that wrong?



‌No, it isn't. آرزو مي‌كنم هرچه زودتر خوب بشي is completely correct, however, you know, I prefer to use انشاالله much more.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks. I totally agree - it is always best to recognize that God is the true Healer.

What happens if we rephrase in this way: "I wish you a speedy recovery"? (I am using آرزو مي‌كنم purely for explanatory purposes.)

Here we are using a noun (recovery) rather than a verb.


----------



## searcher123

ا﴿از درگاه خداوند﴾، سلامتي عاجل برايت مي‌طلبم/طالبم/آرزومندم/خواستارم/مي‌خواهم


----------



## Jervoltage

searcher123 said:


> ‌No, it isn't. آرزو مي‌كنم هرچه زودتر خوب بشي is completely correct, however, you know, I prefer to use انشاالله much more.



Of course we're not here to issue religious tracts but to answer questions as accurately as possible.


----------



## seitt

Religious tracts, no, but we must never forget that the primary purpose of life is to glorify God.

I just wanted to try this, again for grammatical purposes, not because I would choose to use it:
به شما سلامتی عاجل آرزو مي‌كنم

Is it correct, please?

And, of course, I shall be absolutely delighted to improve it by adding  از درگاه خداوند to the beginning if it is correct Persian:
از درگاه خداوند به شما سلامتی عاجل آرزو مي‌كنم.


----------



## searcher123

If you change به to براي, everything is truly excellent.

براي شما، سلامتی عاجل آرزو مي‌كنم
از درگاه خداوند، براي شما سلامتی عاجل آرزو مي‌كنم


----------



## Jervoltage

seitt said:


> I just wanted to try this, again for grammatical purposes, not because I would choose to use it:
> به شما سلامتی عاجل آرزو مي‌كنم
> 
> Is it correct, please?
> 
> And, of course, I shall be absolutely delighted to improve it by adding  از درگاه خداوند to the beginning if it is correct Persian:
> از درگاه خداوند به شما سلامتی عاجل آرزو مي‌كنم.



If you change _*به*_ to _*برای*_, both sentences will be all right.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, God bless you.


----------

